
What's Next for Wunderlist? - chad_strategic
https://6wunderkinder.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2790249-what-s-next-for-wunderlist-
======
chad_strategic
It looks like it really is being retired. Can anybody recommend something as
good and simple as wunderlist? That works on smartphones and as well desktops
/ web browser?

